# Cone Came Back!



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

This one's been away for a while, but it's finally back after a brief detour to Keith for some TLC...

Before










After...










Apologies for the crap photos.

The case has been replaced with a better, brushed one (was polished and in pretty poor shape), and Keith's given it a service.

Haven't worn this in months (haven't seen this in months), so it'll be getting a fair amount of wrist time to 'bond' with it again.


----------



## orionz (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice work done, looks like new. Wear it well, this one deserves to be shown off


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Great watch these, I've owned a couple and they are a lovely watch to wear!

Great job all round


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad you are pleased Andy..

Now..repeat after me..." I must not stuff my delicate Hummers in my hold luggage ".... 

Regards Keith


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

KEITHT said:


> Glad you are pleased Andy..
> 
> Now..repeat after me..." I must not stuff my delicate Hummers in my hold luggage "....
> 
> Regards Keith


And I only did that 'cause I was worried about putting it through the x-ray scanner :cry2: :lol:

Really pleased, thanks for sorting both of them.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

That looks fantastic! Really classy, vintagey look, the sort of thing I love!

Off to find my own one.

Could indeed be expensive.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


>


This really is a beauty - is it a big 'un? Can't really tell from the photos, though it certainly doesn't look small.

Oh god, that's another Omega I'd love to get my hands on. I just know dickstar and norfolk will be smiling to themselves if they read this...

Yup, I'm hooked.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

delays said:


> Off to find my own one.
> 
> Could indeed be expensive.


My first hummer. I bought it here, from the sales forum and, to be honest, I bought it because it was a 'Seamaster' and I'd always wanted a Seamaster.

It wasn't until I got it that I saw (and heard) why people rate tuning fork watches so much, especially the ESA-movement ones. It has turned out to be a very expensive addiction!

AbingdonLad - it's about 45mm wide, including the crown (and 15mm thick!). It's a huge, heavy lump, but it is pretty cool.

It been away so long though, that I'd forgotten that the clasp is dodgy. Every time I flex my wrist it pops open, so I daren't wear it at the moment. :cry2:

It is nice to look at though. Just need to find a better clasp now


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

That looks a great watch.

I love the cones, I've one with a black dial


----------

